# مشروعات تكييف لمصانع الغزل والنسيج



## م/عادل حسن (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*اخوانى الاعزاء*
يسعدني ان التقى بكم مره أخرى في موضوع جديد
موضوعنا اليوم
بدون مقدمات
بدون مبالغات
بدون مجاملات




عبارة عن مشروعين تكييف لمصانع الغزل والنسيج










معظم المشاريع التي تم تنزيلها في المواضيع الأخرى 
لا تختص بالمصانع وأعمالها إلا القليل
فهناك حلات خاصة بالمصانع
وطبعا حالات خاصة لمصانع الغزل حيث تتطلب رطوبة عالية حتى لا ينقطع الخيط(المنتج)









ويطلب وجود الرطوبة مش فى كل المصنع أو على كل خط الإنتاج
وأيضا مصانع الأغذية لها خصائص أخرى للهواء المكيف
وأنى أقدم لكم اليوم
مشروعان
المشرع الأول عبارة عن تكييف لصالة الزوى الموجودة في مصانع الغزل والنسيج
والمشروع الثاني عبارة عن تكييف لمصنع غزل أو قسم الغزل في مصنع الغزل والنسيج


راجيا من الله ان يتقبل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم


*م/ عادل حسن عويلي*


لتحميل المشروع الاول اضغط على الجزء الاول من الشهاده
والمشروع الثانى اضغط على الجزء الثانى من الشهاده


اشهد ان لا اله الا الله
و
اشهد ان محمدا رسول الله ​


----------



## mekawyyy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس ووفقك وجعل هذه المشاركات المميزه فى ميزان حسناتك لانك بصراحه مميز جدا وتستحق كل شكر وتقدير وانا متابع جدا لكل مشاركاتك لانها بالفعل بتكون مميزه جدا وتستحق الاهتمام وخصوصا وانى لسه داخل المجال ده قريب بجد ربنا يكثر من امثالك ويوفقك فى حياتك ويجازيك كل خير على هذه المواضيع


----------



## كندي يونس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ياباشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كندي يونس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ياباشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين اخوانى على المرور والتفاعل


----------



## eng-amer80 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الجهد الكبيررررر


----------



## م/عادل حسن (5 نوفمبر 2009)

فى اى حد قابلته مشكله فى الوصلات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا مجهود مميز ومشكور 
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا مجهود مميز ومشكور 
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بندق عشرى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

[COLOR=[B][/B]"Red"][/COLOR]ربنا يباركلك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم يداك على المجهود
والروابط شغالة 100%
مع التقدير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم يداك على المجهود
والروابط شغالة 100%
مع التقدير


----------



## jamal_air (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام محمد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مابعرف شو بدي قول ع هالمجهود الكبير 
بدي قلك بس الله يوفقك ويقويك 
الف شكر


----------



## amr fathy (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير و بارك بيك


----------



## eng_taha_a (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## عليما (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد بجد موضوع مهم جدا
شكرا على اهتمامك بنا 
وربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخ عادل على المشاريع
نتمنى منك مشاريع جديدة


----------



## مستريورك (1 يناير 2010)

مشكورجداوبارك الله فيك

ونتمنا المزيد 

لك تحياتي


----------



## abu-islam (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جدتى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد حاجه كويسة وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (23 نوفمبر 2010)

فكرة المشروع جامدة فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## الانجينيير (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميه ميه*

احسن الله اليك يا صاحبى
الهم زده كما يزدنا


----------



## safico76 (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك والله ولي التوفيق وسدد الله خطاك


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hvac giant (31 مايو 2011)

اللهم اته في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنه وقه عذاب النار
الله يبارك فيك ويجزاك كل خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ عادل . ولكن لايوجد تنزيل من الصورة وياحبذا يكون التحميل من الفورشيرد . وشكرا


----------



## haithamslem (6 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهوداتك وبارك الله في خيرها*


----------



## goor20 (6 يونيو 2011)

tnx


----------



## م. يامن خضور (9 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## nofal (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## sherif omar (9 يوليو 2011)

احسنت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amsa1415 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور جدا يابشمهندس ... ان شاء الله أحمل المشروعين ويفيدونى فى بحثى اللى بعنوان ... أنواع انظمة التكييف المستخدمة فى صناعة الغزل والنسيج ... منتظر نصائح حضرتك


----------



## مهندسه باور (15 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر ياهندسه بجد مشكور ع الخبره اللى بتنقلهالنا وانشاء الله نحمل المشروعين 
ونستفيد باذن الله ونتمنى منك المزيد وانشاء الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مجهود ممتاز ..جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## بسيوني حسن (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## thaeribrahem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## amsa1415 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هل فى استطاعة أحد أن يترجم هذين المشروعين ؟؟


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله في جهدكم وموصول لكل من ساهم وشارك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmed bary (13 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر ياهندسه وربنا يبارك لك في علمك


----------

